# List your favorite 10....



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

breeds of dogs. This could be any breed you like not necessarliy that you would want to own them.


I love 
1. The mutt
2. Pit Bulls
3. Dobermans
4. Chesapeake
5. Yellow Labs
6. Australian Shepherds
7. Boston Terriers
8. Schnauzers
9. Golden Retrievers
10. Old English Bulldog


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

1.bandog or bandog type dogs,[presa/corso etc].
2.apbt
3.neapolitan mastiff
4.ddb[dogue de bourdeaux] 
5.tosa
6.american bulldog
7.south african borboel
8.bull mastiff
9.boxer
10.staffy bullterrier


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

1. APBT --is there anything else
2. Catahoulas
3. Patterdales
4. AM Bulldog
5. Dobi
6. ???????


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*1. APBT
2. Bull Mastiff
3. Am. Bulldog
4. Rottweiler
5. Olde English Bulldog
6. Cane Corso
7. Dogo Aregentino
8. German Shepard
7. **** Hound
8. Great Dane
9. Domerman
10. Patterdale Terrier*


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

1. APBT
2. Akita
3.Husky
4.malamute
5. Chocolate Lab
6. Rottweiler
7.Doberman
8.Mutts
9.Mastiff anykind
10. Long Haired Chihuahua yes I use to own one lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

1)American Pit Bull Terrier
2)Collie (smooth and rough)
3)Bullmastiff
4)Our mutt boy (whatever he is lol)
5)American Bully
6)English Bulldog
7)bull terrier
8)Wolf hybrid
9)German Shepard 
10)lab


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

1. APBT
2. **** hounds
3. ....

I pretty much like any dog with a good attitude.


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

(1) pitbull 
(2) yorkie
(3) rotty
(4) shar pei
(5) pitbull
(6) pitbull
(7) pitbull
(8) pitbull
(9) pitbull
(0) pitbull


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

1.Apbt
2.rotty
3.doberman
4.lab
5.german sheperd
6.Mutt
7.bulldog


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

1. APBT
2. AMSTAFF
3. SBT
4. American Bulldog
5. Dogo Argentino
6. Bullmastiff
7. French Bulldog (don't laugh)
8. English Bulldog
9. Rottweiler
10. Weimaraner

I also like Great Danes, is was a close tie for #10.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

a great dane is a big ass dog


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

*A friends French Bulldog*

He's so damn ugly, you can't help but love him.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Good Lord!!! Never seen one of those before!!!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

1. apbt
2. american bulldog
3. siberian husky
4. basset hound
5. irish setter


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

drsven said:


> He's so damn ugly, you can't help but love him.


no offence but WDF is that i like its stripes though let me guess is it a pug bulldog mix lol nvm i just sw the french bulldog label thats a unique dog but love all dogs fugli or not


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

1. American Pit Bull Terrier
2. Irish Wolfhound
3. Akita
4. Shiba Inu
5. Cute Chihuahuas(non buggy eyed)
6. Dalmation
7. Pomeranion
8. English Mastiff
9. Great Dane
10. Papillon(sp?)

I'd like to get a Irish Wolfhound someday.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Apbt
Boxer
Boston Terrier
Great Dane


----------



## *COESR* (Jul 8, 2007)

apbt
bull terrier
boxer
english bulldog
doberman
rottweiler
mini schnauzer
pomeranian(thats right)
st. bernard
old english sheep dog.


----------



## *COESR* (Jul 8, 2007)

also basset hounds and pointers.


----------



## littleboyblue (Feb 19, 2006)

1.) American Pitbull Terrier
2.) American Bully
3.) Amstaff
4.) American bulldog
5.) Rottwieler
5.) Presa canario
6.) cane corso
7.) mastiff
8.) Bull terrier
9.) Doberman
10.) english Bulldog


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

apbt
ambully
corso
pressa
and what ever Liberty is


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

redog said:


> apbt
> ambully
> corso
> pressa
> and what ever Liberty is


i dont know what she is but i can bet that back in the 1800's she'd be called a bulldogge!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm not sure what Liberty is either but she sure is pretty. Looks like she has some Boxer blood.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Boxer/Mastiff???????
Pretty never the less......:thumbsup:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

definetly part boxer,then probably pitbull........


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

To tell ya the truth, I see more Boxer than anything...


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

1) APBT
2) Amstaff
3) Staffy
4) Boxer
5) Rotty
6) American Bulldog
7) Buldogge
8) Bandogge
9) Masiff (italian)
10) Chow (even though they are man-biters)


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> To tell ya the truth, I see more Boxer than anything...


agreed!!
i just figure a boxer mastiff cross will still be 100 pounds plus,looks like the other breeds some type of bull or molosser.just a gusse on my part.to small for ab or mastiff,to bully for ridgeback...cool dog,who cares...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

cane76 said:


> agreed!!
> i just figure a boxer mastiff cross will still be 100 pounds plus,looks like the other breeds some type of bull or molosser.just a gusse on my part.to small for ab or mastiff,to bully for ridgeback...cool dog,who cares...


maybe abxstaffy or boxerxstaffy?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

even if she had a tail attatched she looks boxer to me!! they are great dogs... that would be my number 11 i had one and he was no joke!!!


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

1. APBTs/ASTs
2. German Shepherds
3. Rottweilers 
4. Labradors
5. Pugs (That's right)
6. Patterdales
7. Presa Canarios
8. Cane Corsi
9. Catahoulas & other cur-types
10. Whatever the hell my Howie is


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

1) Bull Terrier
2) Great Dane
3) APBT
4) Amstaff
5) Staffie
6) American bulldog
7) Olde English Bulldogge
8) English Bulldog
9) Rotti
10) Pitbull/Masstiff crosses
There is mine


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

#1 APBTs

Wait you mean there are other breeds of dogs???? :rofl:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

1-Apbt
2-lab
3-my mutt
4-beagle
5-wimaraner (excuse the spelling)
6-great dane
7-st bernard
8-cane corso
9-presa
10-german shepard


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

1- pitbull
2- rottie
3- husky
4- lab
5- beagle
6- great dane
7- dobie

thats it, i guess


----------

